# ladies posing seminar



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

ladies posing seminar last few places left


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Any girls attending will get a discount on Pro-Tan, Better Bodies clothing, 6 Pack Bags & Extreme Nutrition products - redeem the cost of the course, save money AND have a mini shopping trip!!

What girl wouldn't be happy with that??


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Jo, are there any places left on Friday?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Michelle, I think there is one place left on friday night, e-mail Rachael at [email protected] or pm her on here and I'll call her to say you'll be getting in touch.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you. I left a message at the office, but I'll email her now.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

norwich is becoming a main player at MC


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

TheCrazyCal said:


> norwich is becoming a main player at MC


alan partridge would be proud :caked:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

only the supercool come from norwich dude..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

norwich i never here of it before is it near a big city then lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah dude, its just a couple of fields n a turkey factory lol

M drives round on her tractor


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well the turkey will be good for ur protein I been before years a go lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Her tractor only has one seat less than yours Cal, be a lot harder to pull tho!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking forward to this immensely!! My shoes still haven't arrived!

Excited to meet other competitors- see you all there


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Extreme said:


> Her tractor only has one seat less than yours Cal, be a lot harder to pull tho!


i bet you cant make M go completely red dude


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you so much Rachel and Jo for tonight. It was well worth the drive :biggrin1:


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

so glad you enjoyed it, I'm on with the fact sheet now xx


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladies, we're doing another posing seminar on Saturday 16th March in Swindon, more details to follow tomorrow or check out Facebook on Rachael PT Grice if you can't wait!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

